# alarm& remote starter



## intellectual cp (Feb 7, 2011)

which wires are generally used to hook up a remote starter on a 1999 olds, intrigue..?? Colors for wires would b helpful.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

GM PASSLOCK 2 BYPASS NEEDED
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 DARK GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) LIGHT BLUE (+) See NOTE *1 @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
POWER LOCK RED/BLACK (TYPE B) @ LEFT of STEERING COLUMN, See NOTE *2 
POWER UNLOCK ORANGE/BLACK (TYPE B) @ LEFT of STEERING COLUMN, See NOTE *2 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY (+) IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER BLUE/WHITE (-) LOW IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE BROWN (-), Requires Part #775 Relay @ TRUNK RELEASE SWITCH 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH PURPLE/WHITE or WHITE @ IGNITION MODULE 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM ORANGE/BLACK (-) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, See NOTE *3 
ANTI-THEFT YELLOW (+) and BLACK (-) and WHITE (Not Used) GM's PASSLOCK 2 System, wires are at the top of the Ignition Switch Tumbler 
NOTES
NOTE *1 Use the LARGER of the (2) LIGHT BLUE wires at the HEAD LIGHT SWITCH, making use to test this wire for the Parking Light Connection.
NOTE *2 the Door lock wires are located in a 32-Pin PINK Connector.
NOTE *3 the ORANGE/BLACK (-) Factory Alarm Disarm wire, is in the DRIVERS KICK PANEL, in a 32-Pin Plug, Pin 5.


----------

